# canister filter



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

what's a good one for a 10 gal my whisper sucks....


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

How about an Aquaclear Mini? They're reliable, quiet, and unimposing, HOB filters.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## aquaverde (Feb 9, 2004)

XP1 if noise is not an issue.

Otherwise, probably Eheim classic series, not sure of the model, think the smallest is 2215?


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

I wouldn't go bigger than an Eheim 2211, even with that you will likely need to slow down the flow a little in a 10g tank. A great filter though.

Giancarlo


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

May I ask why you think your Whisper sucks? I use one on a 10 gallon and it does a great job. 

Otherwise, I agree, one of the smaller AC's would do a good job.

It seems to me a canister on a 10 gallon would be big time overkill. It's so quick to do water changes on something that small that there shouldn't be much left for a filter to do - unless it's really over stocked with fish.


----------



## aquaverde (Feb 9, 2004)

Canister would be nice if you're injecting CO2, though. The HOBs always outgas about half what you put in, without some modification of the return or really strict monitoring of the water level to minimize turbulence.

They don't require much maintenance, either.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

aquaverde said:


> Canister would be nice if you're injecting CO2, though. The HOBs always outgas about half what you put in, without some modification of the return or really strict monitoring of the water level to minimize turbulence.
> 
> They don't require much maintenance, either.


Good point. I always keep my water levels way up, but if you aren't able to it could be more of a snag.

The maintenance part on the canisters is a very big plus.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

whisper intake ate my fry...


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Sorry about your fry, but any intake will eat fry if it's working correctly, unless you cover it with some sort of foam or fine material.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

My guppy fry swim too high in the water to be eaten by my filter intakes...maybe I need to get a surface skimmer as a population control device since none of my fish seem willing to cull the numbers down for me. :lol: JK, BTW.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

A Penquin Mini would work well, if you are injecting C02 just keep the flow rate turned down and the water level up.


----------



## whiskey (Oct 9, 2004)

I have a 125G Oscar tank as a guppy population control device :evil: works great!

Whiskey


----------

